# Audison Prima 8.9bit: What Am I doing Wrong?



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

Hi all,

I am powering a front stage (only) with an Audison AP 8.9 Bit. I have some Focal 165 FX and I power the tweeters and woofers separately using 4 bridged channels from the Audison.

My sources are: 1. The OEM head unit which is set to output a non-equalized non-amplified signal (the 'wizard' of the Audison seemed to confirm it.); 2. A Chromecast audio on the optical input.

The system is proving hard to tune but that's another topic! On the bright side, I finally got some decent sound yesterday without being ecstatic...

Anyhow, today the amp decided to go into fault.  I suspect overheating although I was not even listening to it. But it stayed on despite the headunit being off (I think this was my fault for selecting the wrong option for turn on). It is cooling down as I type...

What I noticed is that for some reason, the amp 'volume' (that's how Audison labels it in the software) keeps resetting itself to... max!  I am not sure why yet but since there is no hardware knob to set a gain, I am relying on the software and USB connection to the amp. But every time I connect to the amp and 'read' from the device, it is indeed at 0 db. This confirms what I can hear too: High gain with distortion (which explains why I turn off the head unit).

If you have experience with these units, how did you get to set the 'volume' for it to stick? Is it a case of the optional DRC remote being not so optional after all?  I would hate that... 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

Since I finally have the required number of posts to insert a link, here is one to see pictures and details of my install.


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

Amp cooled off and was happy to start again... I could confirm that as soon as I unplug the laptop, the amp 'volume' goes back to 0 db. 

I suppose it sorta could be expected since this is called DRC in the app:










Well, at 0 db the amp has audible distortion and apparently overheats... 

Also, and this annoys me just as well, it is also not saving the channel levels. I set them nicely (at least I tried and was somewhat satisfied) and they are all back to 0 db. Nice...


----------



## G-ragu (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey!
Under the file tab at the top left corner
Click that
You will find "Finalize to Prima 8.9"
Set up your settings
Then finalize before shutting down software
This is the same problem I had

Hope this helps


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

Thanks G-ragu. I am 99% sure that I have finalized every time but I will try again right now.


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

Well sadly that's what I thought... Even if i finalize the device, as soon as I close the program, the amp goes back to 0 db. I made a video to demo how the sound jumps super high but it did not record the sound. Duh!

The channel levels are saved though. At least it seems so. I might have been confused for those.

If it works on yours, maybe I will call Audison and see if the unit is defective.


----------



## G-ragu (Dec 3, 2015)

Worth a shot!
You are of course saving setting then downloading first right?


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

G-ragu said:


> Worth a shot!
> You are of course saving setting then downloading first right?


Not sure I exactly understand what you mean. I will do a video of what I do.


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

G-ragu said:


> Worth a shot!
> You are of course saving setting then downloading first right?


Here is a video of what I do. I'd be happy to know if your unit behaves the same or, of course, if I do something wrong. Thanks!


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Are you running amynkind of remote? I know on every dsp I've ever used if the knob/remote is not connected the dsp jumps to full volume when disconnected from the hardware. I tune with the dsp at full volume because i prefer to use the volume knob on my head unit.
If it's an issue a work around could be to tune at full volume and reduce the outputs at the channels. This info tends to be stored.


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

drop1 said:


> Are you running amynkind of remote? I know on every dsp I've ever used if the knob/remote is not connected the dsp jumps to full volume when disconnected from the hardware.


I do not have any remote connected. I suppose that indeed this is the reason it resets to 0 db.



drop1 said:


> I tune with the dsp at full volume because i prefer to use the volume knob on my head unit.


It seems like an option BUT my issue with it is that the amp overheats and I hear distortion. Since this unit is amp+DSP, I'm unclear if this is the amp gain or DSP volume. 



drop1 said:


> If it's an issue a work around could be to tune at full volume and reduce the outputs at the channels. This info tends to be stored.


Yes, that is stored. I'm not sure it would solve the underlying issue but I also wanted to try that. Thanks.


----------



## sdelgran (May 24, 2017)

Just hung up with the tech support of the Audison distributor in the US. It was nice of the tech to work with me for more than 30 minutes! 

I was told that the "volume" should be saved. Things I should investigate:
- Voltage of my input
- Get 4 channels in instead of 2 (I only grabbed FR+FL channels out of the head unit thinking that this was all I needed). 

The tech seems to think that the 'jump in volume' I describe is linked to my input signal. I am willing to try as I humbly admit having no clue about how their product actually works its magic. 

Alternatively, I was given the name of 2 Audison dealers that could help. I may just have to do that unless someone here is local enough and would be willing to assist?


----------



## krais (May 26, 2018)

Hi, sorry to bump an old thread but I was wondering if this issue was resolved. I'm interested in buying an Audison Prima 8.9 but curious if known firmware issues have been resolved by now. Thanks!


----------



## Math79 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hej Folks, 

I have similar problem with forza ap 8.9 had sw and fw upgrade to 1.0.2.
All of my settings made revert back to the basic setting soon I exit from the application.
I tried the saving and load and finalize the setting all the way around. Made with running engine 14.0V battery, de energise the amp, factory reset etc. 
Any help appreciated.

Regards, Matyas


----------



## chris350 (Jul 4, 2021)

i had a problem saving setting at first but are you sure that you are in setting "0" on the amp. from what i understand, you cannot save anything unless you are in setting 0


----------



## Math79 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hej Chris,

Thanks for your reply, 
jep u are right after several hours of struggling with the issue, I figured out the dial should be set to 0. It's works perfectly since. 
Anyhow the nasty user manual should say at least one sentence about  shows only crossed PC pictograms in....

I like the proverb: RTFM 

Appreciate your reply.
Cheers,

Matyas 

Actually now on the second stage of the tune, ordered mini DSP UMIC and will try out the REW EQ software.


----------



## Socalstangman (Sep 20, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but damn it just saved my ass. I couldn’t figure out why I couldn’t save my settings on my amp. Audison needs to put something in the manual saying you need to be on zero to make changes. I spent hours troubleshooting this…


----------



## Plekko (3 mo ago)

and so on😬


----------

